# مستعد للمساعدة في أي خلطة تنظيف



## محامي البحر (28 مارس 2010)

مستعد للمساعدة في أي خلطة تنظيف 


لمن يريد\ المساعدة أنا جاهز وبكل مسؤولية
:3::3::3:


----------



## agabeain (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى محامى البحر


----------



## agabeain (29 مارس 2010)

نرجو من اخى محامى البحر يساعنا فى خلطة مجارى السباكة ( مطبخ وحمام) وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## صباحكو (29 مارس 2010)

*ممكن طلب*

ممكن اخي الكريم تركيبة معطر البلاط وكذلك سائل شطف البلاط كذلك ان امكن معطر ومطري الاقمشه
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (29 مارس 2010)

مساحيق التنظيف ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الكريم طراقجي (29 مارس 2010)

ماهو السلفونيك اسيد وماهي استخداماته


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (30 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (30 مارس 2010)

صباحكو قال:


> ممكن اخي الكريم تركيبة معطر البلاط وكذلك سائل شطف البلاط كذلك ان امكن معطر ومطري الاقمشه
> مع جزيل الشكر


 
أخي صباحكو يوجد في المنتدى موضوع بعنوان معطر و مطري الملابس (داوني)
موضوع وافي
وحتى ما تتعذب في البحث و نعذب أخي محامي البحر بتركيبة موجودة 
جبتلك الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133158.html
إن شاء الله تستفيد ..

و إن شاء الله يفيدنا بالباقي الأخ محامي البحر ...


----------



## عمرو سيد33 (30 مارس 2010)

محامي البحر قال:


> مستعد للمساعدة في أي خلطة تنظيف
> 
> 
> لمن يريد\ المساعدة أنا جاهز وبكل مسؤولية
> :3::3::3:


جزاك الله خيرا اريد تركيبة صابون الابتلال المستخدم فى الصباغه weating


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى التواصل


----------



## hanyazazy (11 أبريل 2010)

تامرمحمدعبدو قال:


> مساحيق التنظيف ولك جزيل الشكر


 
تركيبة الاريال الاقتصادية الصينية تم وضعها 



تحياتى لكم هانى العزازى:15:


----------



## fadiza17 (12 أبريل 2010)

متشكرين


----------



## wessamer (17 أبريل 2010)

ما هي مكونات الملح الخاص بالجلايات الآلية
و شكراً


----------



## محامي البحر (17 أبريل 2010)

أخي agabeain يمكنك استخدام حمض الكبريت المركز إذا المجرى من البلاستيك
أو هيدروكسيد\ الصوديوم ويتم بوضع قشوره في المجرى وسكب ماء ساخن فوقه
وهيك الأمور بتكون تمام
أما إذا كانت المجاري من المعدن  فأنت بحاة إلى سباك


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (18 أبريل 2010)

محامي البحر قال:


> أخي agabeain يمكنك استخدام حمض الكبريت المركز إذا المجرى من البلاستيك
> أو هيدروكسيد\ الصوديوم ويتم بوضع قشوره في المجرى وسكب ماء ساخن فوقه
> وهيك الأمور بتكون تمام
> أما إذا كانت المجاري من المعدن فأنت بحاة إلى سباك


 
حضرتك انشأت هذا الباب للرد على استفسارات الاعضاء وتقديم العلم لهم دة اذا كان عندك علم اصلا
وحتى الان لم تجب على اى استفسار الا هذا الاستفسار الغير مهم والرد الغير مفيد فمعلوم ان حمض الكبريتيك المركز سيذيب الانبوب البلاستيك مع كثرة الاستخدام ولك جزيل الشكر على علمك الغزيررررررر


----------



## wessamer (20 أبريل 2010)

*أخي الكريم 
ما هي تركيب الملح الخاص بالجلايات الأوتوماتيكية
و شكراً*​


----------



## اوساما الشاعر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم اريد طريقة صناعة صابون الغسيل العادي هو تقريبا انقرد بس في القرى الريفية اللي انا ساكن ما زال مستمر


----------



## مازن68 (2 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا مازن من سوريا
الرجاء الافادة عن كيفية تحضير الجل الاخضر المستعمل لتنظيف الارضيات وعن مسمياته العلمية لأن المواد عندنا تسمى بغير المسميات التي تذكرونها في الموقع الكريم
ولك جزيل لشكر


----------



## المهند هوهو (2 مايو 2011)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك سلفا
ارجو منك ان تمنحنا او تعطينا تركيبة منظف ومطهر ومعطر الحمامات 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## murshed saeed (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك كثيرا
أود أن أسألك عن الصابون الصلب
بصراحة عملت خلطة صابون من عدة زيوت فاخرة وطلعت الخلطة فوق الممتازة لكن عندما وضعت العطر لها فرطت أي أصبحت مثل حبات البرغل المتجمعة مع بعضها بشكل عجينة ترى ما هو السبب هل هو ارتفاع الحرارة أم سرعة الخلط لازم تكون عالية أم ؟؟؟؟؟ أرجو الإفادة ولك الشكر


----------



## mrxfclek (5 مارس 2012)

,burberry soldes"Iran is prepared to talk,louboutin pas cher, I know Barack Obama is prepared to talk. I base that on my discussions a few months ago with both [Iranian President] Mahmud Ahmadinejad and [US President] Barack Obama. Of course, nobody wants to give away everything before talks,lunettes rayban, but I do think both are committed to negotiations. And I think that now, with this agreement, the conditions are absolutely ripe to engage in full-fledged negotiations.” the former IAEA chief said.Iran’s agreement to ship a portion of its low enriched uranium to Turkey in exchange for nuclear fuel for its Tehran reactor “is a precursor to full-scope negotiations with world powers,Lunettes de Soleil Prada,” Mohamed El Baradei,burberry, former head of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) told FRANCE 24 on Tuesday, during a visit to Cameroon’s capital Yaounde. To take advantage of all the features on FRANCE24.COM, please click here to download the latest version of Flash Player. I think there's no other way but to engage Iran,Lunettes De Soleil, negotiate with Iran. Mohamed ElBaradei,ray ban, former IAEA chief “We have been waiting for this deal as a precursor to full negotiations; this is the only way to go in my view,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, “he noted. IRAN China and Russia back draft UN sanctions text,louboutin, says Clinton IRAN West still pushing for sanctions despite Iran nuclear deal IRAN Iran signs deal to ship uranium to Turkey for nuclear fuel Date created : 18/05/2010 Print Comment Send this page“Moving half or more than half of Iran's nuclear material out of the country is a confidence-building measure that could defuse the crisis, and give the US and the West the space to negotiate.” Dismissing such sceptical reactions, El Baradei said "the only way to engage Iran is to negotiate with Iran". IRAN International sanctions and Iran The deal,burberry soldes, brokered by Brazil and Turkey, has drawn cautious responses from the international community. Western powers maintained pressure on Tehran to co-operate with the United Nations over its nuclear programme, saying Iran needed to do more than just accept what amounted to a confidence-building agreement. On Tuesday,burberry, Washington said that major powers, including China and Russia, had reached agreement on a tough draft UN sanctions resolution against Iran over its nuclear programme.“I believe it's quite a good agreement […] I've always said that the only way to resolve the Iranian issue is by building trust.” El Baradei said. 相关的主题文章： was among those charged with murder Republican Representative Tom Price enforced disappearance


----------



## ahmed abo forn (5 مارس 2012)

اخى العزيز عبد الكريم طراقجي ماهو السلفونيك اسيد وماهي استخداماته

هناك موضوع يدار مناقشته تعالى لتستفيد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=317727


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## meddgt (23 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ممكن مساعدة في تركيبة صابون سائل لغسل السيارات. مع العلم ان طريقة استعمالها عن طريق الة تضعط الصابون سائل فيخرج على شكل رغوة ترش على االسيارة و تترك من 3 الى 6 دقائق تقريبا تم تغسل بالماء و شكرراا على الرد مسبقا.


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

الاخ محامى البحر ابدء حضرتك فى عرض علمك وتجاربك على الاخوة لكى تكون الاستفادة عامة


----------

